# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  آموزش طراحی توسط Fast Report

## mrahda

برای استفاده کاربر از محیط طراحی گزارش نیاز به راهنما دارم. کسی اون را نداره؟ قرار بود آقای احدی بنویسه ولی ظاهرا سرش شلوغه.

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ...
من یه آموزش تقریبا مولتی مدیا درست کردم ولی در حد متوسط هستش ...
تا امشب آپلود می کنم ...
منتظر باشید ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ...
اینم لینک دانلود : http://www.4shared.com/file/3271653/bda7e689/main.html
موفق باشی ...
نظر یادت نره ...

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام
من تازه این تاپیک رو با Search پیدا کردم
کسی آموزش رو دوباره می تونه آپلود کنه
ممنون

----------


## babak869

از لطف و توجه دوستان ممنونم.
بله متاسفانه این مدت خیلی گرفتار بودم . ولی این مژده رو میدم که تا پایان سال مجموعه  E-Book  آموزشی فست ریپورت رو به عنوان هدیه سال نو به دوستان و برنامه نویسان عزیز تقدیم خواهم کرد
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام
من این تاپیک رو تازه با جستجو پیدا کردم
کسی آموزش رو داره تا دوباره آپلود کنه
ممنون

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
تا امشب آپلود می کنم ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
دوباره آپلود شد :
http://mahmoodn.persiangig.com/Learning/FRLearning.rar

خوشحالم که مفید بوده ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من دانلود کردم ولی یه فایل main.mbd کم داشت و خطا میداد.

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ، آره یه مشکل کوچیک پیش اومده ، باید دوباره آپلود کنم ...
ببخشید ... !
منتظر بمونید ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Valadi

ما همچنان منتظریم جناب Mahmood_N

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> ما همچنان منتظریم جناب Mahmood_N


ببخشید ، به کل فراموش کرده بودم ...
اینم لینک دانلود ، با سورس پروژه ( Multi Media Builder 4.9 ) ...
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...FastReport.rar
اینم بگم که در حد متوسط هست و بیشتر برای شروع کار مناسب هست ، می تونید به دلخواه خودتون مطلبی بهش اضافه کنید و بعد به عنوان Help توی برنامتون به کار ببرید یا ... .
به هر حال امیدوارم مفید باشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------

